# [Blackscreen] Thinkpad E540 nach Suspend kein Bild mehr



## Stern1710 (12. Juni 2017)

Liebe PCGHler

nachdem mein ThinkPad E540 (i7 4702HQ, 16 GB RAM, Evo 850 256GB) nun einige Jahre in der Schule unter Windows gute Dienste geleistet hat, habe ich mich entschlossen, zu Hause nur mehr Linux damit zu nutzen. Leider musste ich feststellen, dass zumindest mal einige Debian-Distributionen (Xubuntu, Zorin, Ubuntu Budgie --> alle 17.04) und Solus-Projekt (Budgie-Desktop 2017.04 mit allen Updates) alle unter dem Problem leiden, dass, sobald der Laptop einmal im Suspend-Mode ist, nicht mehr aufzuwecken ist. Spricht der Bildschirm bleibt Schwarz, der kleine süße i-Punkt des Laptops leuchtet weiterhin im Suspend-Modus weiter (auf-und abschwellende Beleuchtung) und der PC reagiert weder auf Tastendrücken noch einem kurzen Druck der Power-Taste, letztendlich muss er jedes Mal mit einem langen Druck auf den Power-Schalter "Zwangsausgeschaltet" werden, um danach wieder booten zu können.

Hat da zufällig jemand eine Lösung parat oder einen Ansatz?

Beste Grüße


----------



## airXgamer (15. Juni 2017)

Das T440 hatte da mal irgendwelche UEFI Bugs mit Linux. Linux killt Thinkpads: Neue UEFI-Firmware beseitigt Defektgefahr | heise online
Da dein E540 zumindest auf der gleichen Prozessorarchitektur läuft, würde ich zunächst ein BIOS Update empfehlen.


----------



## Stern1710 (16. Juni 2017)

Hm wenn ich das richtig sehe, gibt es ein Update-Tool nur für WIndows und dann auch nur bis 8.1? Gefällt mir gerade weniger, aber mal sehen, wann ich in den nächsten Tagen Zeit habe


----------



## airXgamer (18. Juni 2017)

http://support.lenovo.com/de/de/downloads/ds037208
Müsste das sein. So wie ich das verstehe ist das eine iso, die auf eine CD / DVD geschrieben wird und dann wird von dieser gebootet. 
Es sollte (Vermutung!) also auch möglich sein die ISO unter Linux auf eine CD / DVD zu brennen und das Thinkpad darauf für das BIOS Update booten zu lassen.


----------



## Stern1710 (18. Juni 2017)

Also langsam geht mir Lenovo bisschen auf den Zeiger - Angeblich soll man auch einen USB-Stick verwenden können, gleichzeitig sagt mir aber sowohl der Windows-Explorer auch als das Programm Rufus (sehr praktisch zum ISO-auf-USB schreiben unter Windows), dass die ISO leer bzw. beschädigt ist, auch nach mehrmaligen Herunterladen etc.


----------



## airXgamer (18. Juni 2017)

Bei mir ist die ISO auch kaputt. Jetzt kann ich dir auch nicht mehr helfen.


----------



## Stern1710 (18. Juni 2017)

Ich mir leider auch nicht, aber danke auf jeden Fall
Eine ISO, wo nichts drinnen ist, kann man nur sehr schlecht beschreiben

Vielleicht spiele ich doch schnell ein Windows auf den Laptop, mache das Update und sehen dann mal weiter


----------



## Stern1710 (19. Juni 2017)

Update: Nachdem ich ein Bios-Update über Windows gemacht habe und Solus nun neu installiert ist, funktioniert zumindest das Aufwachen aus dem Supsend wieder. Leider dreht danach sofort der Lüfter auf 100 Prozent und der Laptop startet kurz darauf sofort neu (vermutlich denkt der Laptop, er überhitzt?). Gibt es dafür nun eine Lösung oder kämpfe ich einfach auf verlorenem Posten?


----------



## airXgamer (19. Juni 2017)

Schuss ins Blaue:
Luftersteuerung – ThinkPad-Wiki
Thinkpad E540 - Lufterproblem? - Lenovo Community



			
				Stern1710 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mag Windows und Linux (auch wenn es mich nicht mag), bin ich jetzt ein Fall für die Psychiatrie?


----------



## Stern1710 (19. Juni 2017)

Danke
Mal sehen, was sich da unter Solus machen lässt, vielleicht sollte ich dich wieder auf ein Debian-Derivat wechseln.
Schaue ich mir die Tage definitiv nochmals genauer an


----------

